# Welche Ritzel fahrt ihr bei Single Speed?



## Echo 06 (8. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Ich bin dabei mir zu überlegen ob ich nicht auf SS umsteigen sollte...
welche Abstimmung fahrt ihr alle so?
18:14   oder 18:15?

Wär euch dankbar für n paar Antworten!!
Andrew


----------



## wodka o (8. Juni 2006)

SuFu benutzt? 
Thread 1
Thread 2

Ich fahre 18:16.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (9. Juni 2006)

wodka o schrieb:
			
		

> SuFu benutzt?
> [URL="http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120054]Thread 1[/URL]
> [URL="http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42373]Thread 2[/URL]



geht nicht.

ich fahre 18 : 15


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Juni 2006)

die meisten fahren 18:15.
ich bin lange 18:14 gefahren und finds für street wo genügend anlauf vorhanden ist immer noch idealer. aber ich fahr kaum noch in der city.
@ wodka o.. wenn jeder immer die suche benutzt dann liesst er immer den ewigen alten schranz. suche ist für mich wie in alten stasi akten wühlen.i


----------



## ringo667 (9. Juni 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> @ wodka o.. wenn jeder immer die suche benutzt dann liesst er immer den ewigen alten schranz. suche ist für mich wie in alten stasi akten wühlen.i


*lol* Rainer trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!!!

Ich fahr auch 18/16, komme mit der 18/15 Übersetzung nicht so gut klar.


----------



## robs (9. Juni 2006)

22:19


----------



## funky^jAY (9. Juni 2006)

22:18


ich fahr vorne auch lieber 22 weil die kettenbelastung dann ja gleichmäßiger verteilt ist(oder sein müßte?)


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juni 2006)

24:18 mit 170er kurbeln bei 26"


----------



## koxxrider (9. Juni 2006)

18:12 hehe




20"


----------



## Scr4t (9. Juni 2006)

ebenfalls 

18:12 

20" 160er kurbeln

18:13 ist was für pussys


----------



## Schevron (9. Juni 2006)

jup für 20" 18:12
the one and only


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (9. Juni 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> @ wodka o.. wenn jeder immer die suche benutzt dann liesst er immer den ewigen alten schranz. suche ist für mich wie in alten stasi akten wühlen.i


Bravo! Sehr sachlich argumentiert.


----------



## alien1976 (9. Juni 2006)

Ich fahr 170Kurbeln am 26" mit 18:16. alles andre geht mir zu schwer.


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Juni 2006)

Ich bin ne ganze Weile 175mm Kurbeln gefahen. Ich fand das dafür die beste Übersetztung 18:15 ist. Jetzt mit 170mm Kurbeln sind 18:16 besser, weil die Hebelkraft mit kürzeren Kurbeln deutlich geringer ist.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ne ganze Weile 175mm Kurbeln gefahen. Ich fand das dafür die beste Übersetztung 18:15 ist. Jetzt mit 170mm Kurbeln sind 18:16 besser, weil die Hebelkraft mit kürzeren Kurbeln deutlich geringer ist.



kann das noch jemand so nachfühlen und bestätigen? die regel mit kurzen kurbeln/lange kurbeln?.. ich glaub ich mess mal meine kurbeln.


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juni 2006)

is echt so


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Juni 2006)

Als ich die 170mm Kurbeln dranhatte, bin ich nich automatisch auf 18:16 umgestiegen. Das hab ich erst gemacht, als ich gemerkt hab, das mein Antritt um ein vielfaches geringer wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (9. Juni 2006)

naja...5mm??? ehrlich gesagt bin ich der meinun gder unterschied ist ziemlich gering...genauso wie auch 5mm kettenstrebenlänge nix ausmachen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Juni 2006)

5mm können ganz schön fieß sein.


----------



## trail-kob (9. Juni 2006)

allerdings sind 5 mm fiese angelegenheit...


ich selbst fahr 170mm 22 : 19 = 1,157


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Juni 2006)

meiner einer hat am 26" ne 158mm monty kurbel und fährt bisher 18:15
vorher war ich bei 18:14, mit ordentlich schwung und anlauf bekommt man damit satte dinge hin, aber sonst ist 18:15 eigentlich ein idealer alleskönner.

spann dir doch einfach ein 15er und 14er ritzel auf. kannst dann via kettenspanner immernoch verstellen falls dir das andere besser passt! (falls du keine ss nabe dir holst)


----------



## Pankowtrialer (10. Juni 2006)

26"!!!
früher 22:17 ->1,29 mit 175mm
jetz 16:13 ->1.23 mit 160mm
und allet is supi


----------



## snake999acid (10. Juni 2006)

18:15 baby


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (10. Juni 2006)

22:16


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Juni 2006)

alter schwede... 22:16 ist ganz schön fett. kann mir nicht vorstellen dass du damit ordentlich pedalhops hinbekommst. wenn doch will ich mal deine beine sehen!!!


----------



## roborider (10. Juni 2006)

22:18 (22:17 ist mir lieber, aber hab kein 17er Ritzel)


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2006)

> alter schwede... 22:16 ist ganz schön fett. kann mir nicht vorstellen dass du damit ordentlich pedalhops hinbekommst. wenn doch will ich mal deine beine sehen!!!


ich fahre 32:20 (glaube ich) und ich hab keine abnormalen beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (11. Juni 2006)

wieso hast du so grosse kettenblaetter


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> wieso hast du so grosse kettenblaetter


weil ich sone 3fach kurbel fahre. Hab da das 3. blatt durch einen Rockring ersetzt. Da das 1. also das Kleine (22) am rahmen schleift, fahr ich mit dem 32'er. Ich finde die übersetzung echt super, alles was so klein ist liegt mir nicht, ich brauch richtig wiederstand.


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Juni 2006)

@eisbein    heftíg aber OK
dann pruef oefter deine kette, die wird staerker belastet

@jeder      das mit kettenproblemen war ja bereits, schreibt mal ueber die verwendeten ritzel und freilaeufe und wies mit verschleiss, abnutzung, abtruecke, .... aussieht


----------



## funky^jAY (12. Juni 2006)

wird die kette nich bei kleinerem ritzel stärker belastet????


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> dann pruef oefter deine kette, die wird staerker belastet



die Kette wird bei kleineren Ritzeln stärker belastet


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Juni 2006)

jo wird se
da wird im ss forum auch drueber diskutiert, glaub kleiner als 15/16 h faehrt da keiner, hat sich wegen der verschleissfestigkeit bewaehrt mehr zaehne zu nehmen


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juni 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> wird die kette nich bei kleinerem ritzel stärker belastet????


jup stimmt schon aber dadurch das die übersetzung kleiner ist wird die kette nicht so stark belastet (merkste daran das es halt net so schwer geht). Naja ich werde mir wohl demnächst auch mal ne neue kette gönnen.


----------



## fahrbereit (14. Juni 2006)

das koennte aber der grund sein warum bei manchen die seitenlaschen am niet ausreissen, wenn die gesamte kraft auf vier,fuenf rollen/zaehne anliegt...

es sind immer nur ca. die haelfte (je nach umschlingung...) der zaehne im eingriff, je mehr desto verteilter - wie stark sich das auswirkt is schwer zu sagen


----------



## robs (14. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> das koennte aber der grund sein warum bei manchen die seitenlaschen am niet ausreissen, wenn die gesamte kraft auf vier,fuenf rollen/zaehne anliegt...



Das ist nicht richtig. 

Folgendes dürft ihr mir ungeprüft glauben:
Die Kraft, die an der Kette zieht ist auf der (oberen) Zugseite an jedem Glied gleich. Ob nun durch mehr oder weniger Zähne im Eingriff die _Belastung für das Ritzel_ anders ist, hat mit der Kette nichts zutun. Entscheidend ist nämlich die höchste Belastung die auftreten kann und die ist unabhänngig von der Verteilung auf die Rollen. 

Dass die Belastung der Kette bei größeren Ritzeln kleiner wird ist richtig. (Erklärung unten)
Dass die Belastung der Kette kleiner ist, wenn es sich leichter treten lässt ist falsch.

Entscheidend ist: Das Drehmoment, das am Hinterrad angreifen muss ist für den gleichen Vortrieb eben gleich, unabhängig von Übersetzung etc.
Dieses Drehmoment setzt sich zusammen aus Kraft (hier eben die Kraft, mit der an der Kette gezogen wird) mal Hebelarm (hier die Anzahl der Zähne stellvertretend für den Radius). Wählt man nun einen größeren Radius, braucht mal weniger Kraft (Kettenbelastung), um das Moment zu erzeugen.

Muss man bei einer "leichteren" Übersetzung weniger Stark treten, hat das damit zutun, dass man einen kleinen Radius vorn hat, mit dem man also ein kleineres Moment um das Tretlager (erzeugt durch den Tritt in die Pedale) benötigt, um _die gleiche_ Kraft auf die Kette zu bringen.

Dass sich daraus ein großer Pedalweg für kleinen Kettenweg ergibt, macht die Angelegenheit "leichter", ändert aber nichts an der Kettenbelastung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Folgendes dürft ihr mir ungeprüft glauben:
> Die Kraft, die an der Kette zieht ist auf der (oberen) Zugseite an jedem Glied gleich. Ob nun durch mehr oder weniger Zähne im Eingriff die _Belastung für das Ritzel_ anders ist, hat mit der Kette nichts zutun. Entscheidend ist nämlich die höchste Belastung die auftreten kann und die ist unabhänngig von der Verteilung auf die Rollen.
> ...




sachlich und kompakt/lex.


----------



## fahrbereit (14. Juni 2006)

soweit schon klar...ich dachte die belastung fuer die kette erhoeht sich genau wie fuer das ritzel - is also nich so..


----------



## robs (15. Juni 2006)

Kleine Ergänzung:
Wenn man eine Übersetzung fährt, die sich leicht treten lässt, ist das hintere Ritzel ja eher größer als sonst. Dadurch ergibt sich schon eine geringere Kettenbelastung.
Das gilt aber natürlich nur im direkten Vergleich. 
Einer der vorne 11 Zähne und hinten 7 fährt und etwa das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis hat wie bei 18:12. Da ist dann natürlich die Kettenbelastung größer als bei 18:12. Fährt er nun hinten mehr Zähne, wird es leichter zu treten und auch die Kettenbelastung wird verringert. 

Wirklich aussagekräftig ist also nur das Verhältnis von Übersetzung zu Ritzelgrößen...   das will aber wohl keiner weiter ausführen.

Definitiv kann gesagt werden, dass 22:17 (standard Ritzel an MTB-Kurbel) o.ä. am MTB besser für die Kette ist als 18:14 (Frontfreilauf), obwohl die Übersetzung (auf ganze Zähne gerundet natürlich!) gleich ist.


----------



## fahrbereit (16. Juni 2006)

jetzt muss mir nochmal einer helfen, wieso wird dann die kette mehr belastet wenn es egal ist wieviele zaehne im eingriff sind, verstehe ich nich 
was macht es denn dann aus??


----------



## robs (16. Juni 2006)

Die Belsatung ist eine _Zugbelastung_. Das ist die wirklich hohe Belastung. Ob die Kraft über mehr oder weniger Zähne ans Ritzel abgeleitet wird ist unerheblich, weil die maximale Belastung für die Kette eben nicht an einem der Zähne auftritt sondern da, wo die Kette frei ist und "langgezogen" wird. 
Das gilt alles nur für die gereissenen Glieder, für zerbröselte Rollen ist die Zähnefrage schon relevant. Allerdings werden nie alle Zähne gleichstark belastet da sich die Kette mit der Zeit längt und dadurch nicht an allen Zähnen gleichzeitig im Eingriff ist.


----------



## koxxrider (16. Juni 2006)

ist ss jetzt eigentlich in wettbewerben erlaubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (16. Juni 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> ist ss jetzt eigentlich in wettbewerben erlaubt?


ja^^


----------



## koxxrider (16. Juni 2006)

warum gibt es denn dann noch keine 26" rahmen mit diesen längs ausfallenden


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. Juni 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> warum gibt es denn dann noch keine 26" rahmen mit diesen längs ausfallenden



Weil es immer noch Leute gibt, die gerne mit ner Schaltung unterwegs sind.


----------



## fahrbereit (16. Juni 2006)

erleuchtung!
danke robs


----------



## fahrbereit (16. Juni 2006)

.


----------



## locdog (16. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es immer noch Leute gibt, die gerne mit ner Schaltung unterwegs sind.



ich wurd sagen das die entscheidung von UCI schneller akm als die chinesen es gedacht habe (wen es jemand noch nicht weis, 95% der rahmen kommen von da und es verschlafen haben. wen in 2 monaten neue echo group ramen rauskommen wette ich das so gut wie alle fur SS vorgesehen werden


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Juni 2006)

Eisbein. Ich würd deine Ritzel Wahl echt überdenken. Für den Anfang reicht so ne miese Übersetzung, wenn du aber besser wirst taugt das nicht mehr.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Eisbein. Ich würd deine Ritzel Wahl echt überdenken. Für den Anfang reicht so ne miese Übersetzung, wenn du aber besser wirst taugt das nicht mehr.


ja hab auch schon überlegt was zu ändern aber ich bin mal nen bike (oder mehrere) mit solch kleinen übersetzung gefahren, und ich komm damit gar nicht kla, weil ich dann mit ein ma treten viel zu wenig Vortrieb habe, macht sich besonders bei Tretern bemerkbar. Nur am rande Treter ist meine bestleistung 95cm (ist das noch schlecht??? oder kann man das schon in das mittelfeld einordnen???  ) 
Aber wenn ich vorne ein kleineres ritzel fahren will, muss ich den ganzen antrieb neu machen, da ich an mein innenlager zu schmal ist um das erste Kettenblatt zu montieren. Oder kennt hier jemand Octalink innelager mit ner breite von min 122,5??? in allen möglichen händlerkatalogen (wiener bikeparts, BBF) nischt zufinden.


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. Juni 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> wen in 2 monaten neue echo group ramen rauskommen wette ich das so gut wie alle fur SS vorgesehen werden




die jetzigen echo rahmen sind auch für singlespeed vorgesehen. so stand es zumindest mal beim Jani. Wenn die horizontalen Ausfallenden rauskommen ist das ganz schön wiederlich. Bei 20" ist das ja alles ok und normal, aber bei 26" ist es seltsam. Aber das is nur meine meinung


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2006)

@eisbein
gibt eins von shimano mit 121 oder 126 mm achse
aufer shimano.com -> europe -> products -> mtb -> deore -> BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (17. Juni 2006)

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...69f59c4f6681&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=2

dort bischen weiter unten gibts das octalink lager in 126mm

hab ich jetzt auch erst nach ewig suchen wieder gefunden...

in jedem bike shop wo ich hier in der nähe war meinten die nur: ne.,..breiter als 121mm bei octalink is nich...

werd mir das auch holen...dann sind meine probs endlich auch von gestern!


----------



## funky^jAY (17. Juni 2006)

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...69f59c4f6681&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=2

da gibts das octalink lager in 126mm

irgendwie haben alle händler hier in der umgebung gesagt das 121mm das breiteste wäre was es als octalink gibt...tjo pustekuchen...werde mir das auch mal bestellen...dann schleift die kacke bei mir endlich auch net mehr


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Juni 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> ja hab auch schon überlegt was zu ändern aber ich bin mal nen bike (oder mehrere) mit solch kleinen übersetzung gefahren, und ich komm damit gar nicht kla, weil ich dann mit ein ma treten viel zu wenig Vortrieb habe, macht sich besonders bei Tretern bemerkbar. Nur am rande Treter ist meine bestleistung 95cm (ist das noch schlecht??? oder kann man das schon in das mittelfeld einordnen???  )
> Aber wenn ich vorne ein kleineres ritzel fahren will, muss ich den ganzen antrieb neu machen, da ich an mein innenlager zu schmal ist um das erste Kettenblatt zu montieren. Oder kennt hier jemand Octalink innelager mit ner breite von min 122,5??? in allen möglichen händlerkatalogen (wiener bikeparts, BBF) nischt zufinden.



Ne 95cm ist schon ne gute Leistung. Aber ich wette du brauchst da nen ziemlichen anlauf für wegen der schweren Übersetzung. Aus ner halben kurbelumdrehung schätz ich mal so das fast nix geht oder doch?
Fährst du auch Natur? Denn da müsste so ne harte Übersetzung richtig probleme machen.
Gibst schon nen Grund wieso fast alle ne leichte Übersetzung fahren.


----------



## Pankowtrialer (17. Juni 2006)

@eisbein 
bin selba octalink mit na s*****-shimano-deore-kurbel 175mm und nem 22 blatt vorn bei 121mm shimano-tretlager gefahren (bin selba mit nem dark horse unterwegs), da schleift nüscht! verstehe nich, warum de dit mittlere blatt nich gegen een 22 austauschst und statt dem 32 blatt een rr ruff?!?
1. hatteste mehr boden freiheit
2. fährst de hinten doch eh kasstte.....
oda wie seh ick dit?

greetz

und heil trial


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2006)

Pankowtrialer schrieb:
			
		

> @eisbein
> bin selba octalink mit na s*****-shimano-deore-kurbel 175mm und nem 22 blatt vorn bei 121mm shimano-tretlager gefahren (bin selba mit nem dark horse unterwegs), da schleift nüscht! verstehe nich, warum de dit mittlere blatt nich gegen een 22 austauschst und statt dem 32 blatt een rr ruff?!?
> 1. hatteste mehr boden freiheit
> 2. fährst de hinten doch eh kasstte.....
> ...


 ich mach mal nen foto dann siehst du wie eng das ist, außerdem sind die die fertigungs tolleranzen mit den Darkhorse sehr groß, und es gibt ja nicht nur ein darkhorse rahmen, da gibt ja so best. 45 versiedene

@cyro cube also ja ich brauche nen kleinen anlauf. und Natur fahre ich auch nicht, naja werde das mal über denken.


----------



## Schevron (17. Juni 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> warum gibt es denn dann noch keine 26" rahmen mit diesen längs ausfallenden


 
Es gibt schon welche:






Hoffmann hat 26" Ramen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. Schon seit dem Worldcup im Belgien
Kontakt hier: http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juni 2006)

@Pankowtrialer
hier ist mal dis foto. hat nen bissle gedauert aber naja.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Juni 2006)

hey Eisbein
Ja ist knapp aber reicht doch. Die Kette geht an der stelle eh nicht durch, sie liegt ja nur oben, unten und vorne an.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juni 2006)

jaja ist schon knapp, aber ist halt schon was weg geraspelt worde. und das ist mein zweites blatt. aber noch wegen meiner übersetzung, hab heut noch mal geschaut und ich fahre 32:24. also recht angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi87 (23. Juni 2006)

jo,
also ich bin jetzt 18 : 15 anfangs mit der neuen 170er kurbel gefahren, wobei das ein bisschen zu streng is. mit 175er solls ok sein, probehalber find ich das auch ok im direkten vergleich. probier jetzt 20:17 bzw. 16:14. das letzte king ritzel sollte bald kommen...


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juni 2006)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> jo,
> also ich bin jetzt 18 : 15 anfangs mit der neuen 170er kurbel gefahren, wobei das ein bisschen zu streng is. mit 175er solls ok sein, probehalber find ich das auch ok im direkten vergleich. probier jetzt 20:17 bzw. 16:14. das letzte king ritzel sollte bald kommen...



ich hab doch noch das 14er miche ritzel!!! das kannst du billig haben!


----------

